# Best case scenario or not



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Went through and used DAP foam around the windows in our house, due to when they were originally installed, who ever did them, did not insulate around them properly. Also went through and used foam around the outlets on outer walls, and placed window film over the three worst windows, due to air movement seen, due to condensation on the stomrs.

Last night, the temp dropped only three degrees, even though outside was around 32. Before I did this, last year, the temp would drop six degrees at least from 68 to 62 within 2 to 3 hours. The furnace only ran once all day yesterday, so what I am thinking, that even though there is no insulation in the walls, but attic has six inches, that I have gotten it to the point that I should see better savings.

Any input? We did get an estimate to seal up in the attic, possible places outside, blown-in in the walls, bring the attic up to r-39. This includes a blower door. I know that they will see that the double pane double hung windows will leak at the seals, due to they are not what I would consider the best windows.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

good job. i think you just posted another anecdote in favor of the merits of air sealing. martin h, on greenbuildingadvisor.com, posted a blog about a month ago about the LACK OF payback by replacing windows. if i recall, that was more or less replacing just for better energy savings, not for replacing ones that REALLY need it. if $$ permits, replace the sub-par, leaking windows. the comfort factor may be worth it alone.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would not be surprized at all if you replaced those old window and added the attic insulation your heating bill would go down at least 25%.
Check the seals around the doors to.
Replacement windows are very DIY able.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Old, they are only ten years old, but just never installed properly. Attic insulation is about eight inches deep. Doors are air tight. Believe me, I know how more energy efficient my home is now, than it was when we moved in.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any insulation under the flooring?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a basement, so there is no need to insulate the first floor. I just need to get dense pack into the walls, and change out the two windows that need it, along with replacing the back door. After the walls get insulated, it should take the radiating cold off of the walls. Otherwise, the house is best case for air tight.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Did you caulk/canned foam the wiring/plumbing holes in the basement and the attic? 

Did you air seal/f.b. the rim joists? 

Did you smoke test the house yet? 

Self-check lists: https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...h-LkBa&sig=AHIEtbSXCLCRylefB0QFJloH77s9kuyfvw

Better: http://www.bpi.org/Web Download/Ins...BEWHALC_Crew_Chief_Certif_Handbk_V1_DRAFT.pdf

Did you seal under the sinks at supply/waste lines, shower-heads, washer/dryer, toilet supply, tub supply, under the trim rings.
Under overhead light trim plates, ice-maker supply, bath fan box/drywall, under-c. dishwasher supply/drain?
Did you smoke test under the drywall, behind the base after in front of the base, when house is negative pressured, then positive? More on those check lists probably, just ones I thought of....

Gary


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Done all the air sealing I can, have not smoke tested the house, due to the company that I may go with, will do that. I have done everything that I can at this point, without tearing out the walls to insulate, or have them insulated.

Actually with the basement, I wanted to leave that so that it and the first floor are at as much of the same atmosphere. We have no door going down to the basement, so it helps to keep the basement warm, along with having two vents from the furnace.


----------

